# Pleasures of Slow Fat Biking



## POLLUX (Jan 10, 2021)

Just joined the forum. I am in my mid-60s and live in New England. My gym's closure due to the pandemic prompted me to purchase a fat bike in order to continue to get some exercise. We are blessed in my area by an extensive network of trails used primarily for hiking/trail running but also mountain biking. Some are old logging roads but most are single track trails through forested areas. Much of New England is renowned for its rocky soils. Riding any bike on these trails one is confronted by countless tree roots and rocks, downed tree limbs and frequent boggy sections and small streams to get across. In other words, not conditions for speed. (See the photo, section of a former logging road, for an idea.) I have found that's precisely the attraction for me. Indeed, my goal is to ride as slowly as possible, with 8-10 psi of air in the tires, surmounting the trail obstacles while keeping both feet on the pedals. Essentially a form of trials riding on a (stock) fat bike. I have identified certain particularly challenging trail sections where I'll count the number of my "foot-downs," reducing the count with practice and persistence. In the cases where I've mastered the section I then timed myself with the objective of riding it even _slower_ the next time. I think part of the pleasure I find in this activity is that it reminds me of earlier outdoor rock climbing and route finding up a face. In both cases, involves kinda a puzzle to be solved. As for exercise, in spite of the slow speed, find I often use muscles I didn't even know I had. Be interested to know of others who find this type of biking enjoyable...


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

All my biking is now slow biking. I’m
I’m no hurry to be anywhere so why rush. 

Sounds like you found something that works for you which is awesome. 

Welcome to the forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

Entertaining exercise is the goal for me so speed doesn't matter. Snow slows me but keeps the effort up. Obstacles have no interest for me and I will walk by them to prevent falls/injury. Too slow means the heart rate and cardio benefits go down? That would be my worry with slow trails.
The trails I ride tend to be easy-ish riding skills wise but good exercise.


----------



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm in my mid 60s as well, and while I try to keep a steady pace on a fatbike, I'm certainly in no hurry to get anywhere. I also live in an area with numerous trails scattered around the countryside, so I have the luxury to choose from easy rail trails to technical singletrack trails. Although, as stated above, I won't take any unnecessary risks. I've had my bike for a week now, and I'm kicking myself for not purchasing one a long time ago:


----------



## POLLUX (Jan 10, 2021)

I have the same feeling...why didn't I get this bike earlier? Suppose the gym routine had something to do with it. These shots are exquisite! More snow than I have at the moment. When it was deeper a few weeks ago I was on a dirt road, with say 4-6 inches on it, used to access the local water wells. Therefore, there were deep tracks from the regular service truck and the only way forward was to ride in one of these. Nearly more than my current sense of balance could handle. Any tips for handling such snow ruts?


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

Any time on the bike is worth it. Ride on whatever you like at whatever pace you desire. 

I still like going fast on my singlespeed but the bike really dictates that. You can't really take it easy.

I've consider a fat bike for some time and that would dictate a completely different pace. But, I imagine that I'd still have a blast. 

Sounds like you're enjoying yourself which is the whole point.

Keep posting pics too. I love seeing bikes in action but never take a moment to take any pics myself. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCharlemagne (Dec 11, 2012)

Exactly 0 of 635,457 Strava KOM/QOM segments are held by people who rode fat bikes.* The number of smiles per mile is the goal with the fat bike, not the speed. Part of why I like riding a fat bike is that it shows people I have zero *#$(@s to give about conventions. Anybody trying to spout Velominati crap at me will wake up in the ICU wondering where the tire tracks up their front and down their back came from. 

I'm in southern New England and am just shy of 60, so I'm in a similar situation to the original poster. I think fat bikes are great for people in our demographic. We can have fun without being tempted by super-duper full suspension mountain bikes to do stuff that we might regret later (though I do have a super-duper FS MTB that I love, but I certainly don't push it all that hard). I bought it for the snow 4 years ago but we haven't had enough snow since then to have all that many snow miles. I mostly use it for fooling around on those rocky, rooty trails the rest of the year. 


* I just made that stat up, but it's probably pretty close to accurate.


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

I just got into bicycles this fall and was surprised with its enjoyable aerobic exercise while exploring new trails. Happy with the fat bike as it is cool looking (to me) and can ride on anything. My dog goes with me and dictates my speed as she stops to sniff and I continue until I have to yell for her to catch up. She occasionally hip checks my front wheel as as she runs by on narrow trails. I wonder if this GIF, kind of a photo, will work.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Slow is relative. for me, 8-10 mph is slow. The lower the tire pressures I am running the slower I go.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

I have two fat bikes. Last summer I started going out very late at night like 11 PM- 1 AM to avoid people on the trails during the pandemic and the heat. My singlespeed fatty was perfect. There's no knee destroying hills. My mountain bike gives me basically no exercise on these same trails and I didn't think going up in the mountains at night was a good idea. I'm using the geared fatty now to ride snow. Although I use at best three gears. Slow in the snow is fun and it generates heat. When my kid was little we used to have slow bike races. We'd pick a spot down the road and see who could get there last. No trackstands were allowed and you have to keep moving, foot down you lose. Years later I was at this fat tire festival and they had a slow bike race. I won even after they made me and the runner-up drink a beer on the last heat. Slow is good as long as you're getting your heart-rate up.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I like a slower pace in winter. I have 2.35 tires (studded) on a 35mm wide rim at around 15psi. We ride on the road (for about 5-7 km) to get to the nearest local trails (which are now snow and ice covered). I have no problem and enjoy the pace.

My husband once had a fat bike but found it wasn't necessary in winter for where we ride. (Snow packed trails, river and pond ice) All the trails turn to ice and the best thing to have is studded tires. We ride hardtails which are low maintenance. My build is currently delayed and am waiting for parts... and ride my fs in the meantime.























Chris;s old fat bike


----------



## POLLUX (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful shots indicating the type of enjoyment even slow biking delivers, especially at this time of year. Concerning the earlier comment re. heart rate; I get this, in part, from pushing my fat bike up steep, usually rocky trails. Nothing wrong this. Walking a bike up steep hills is ingrained in me from my Schwinn Sting-Ray days in the 60s. Part of the experience...


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

After retirement and moving to Idaho, I bought a fat bike (Trek Farley) half way through our first winter here. The trails here in Boise turn to slimy, sticky rivers of unridable mud and I was going nuts since any riding required a road trip to southern Utah or Nevada! The fat bike is slower and fully rigid, but I don't intentionally ride it slower. I don't take a lot of risks on any terrain even on my FS bike but I still like to go reasonably fast even at 63! I've had more fun with the fat bike on rain soaked sand than on snow. Bruneau Dunes state park is about 90 min. away so I take the fatty there after most rain/snow storms. The sand is great when damp and I can go anywhere! No trails required! I still like it on the snow although the sand is better and a lot warmer!


----------



## screamingeye (Jan 17, 2021)

Slowgoing is a joy. It can be a very beneficial exercise in terms of physical balance, particularly on technical terrain. For the younger, hormonally-intoxicated rider, it can be an exercise in restraint and patience. Slow-biking is a meditative, enriching practice for all riders.
I often take an extremely slow pace on my bicycles. Slow enough that I struggle to remain upright.
High speed exertion is also a joy. I’ll smoke any climb I meet. And again.
But bikes have primarily been about internal and external exploration for me: a pursuit requiring (and teaching) steadiness, ease, balance. 
Slowgoing can help us understand time, stand over it, and flow within it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Is hike-a-bike a form of slow biking?

I home a fair amount, sometimes I just wanna go someplace my bike doesn’t let me ride: snow, rock, super steep slopes.

Not all my friends appreciate the path less travel 🙄


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

cyclelicious said:


> I like a slower pace in winter. I have 2.35 tires (studded) on a 35mm wide rim at around 15psi. We ride on the road (for about 5-7 km) to get to the nearest local trails (which are now snow and ice covered). I have no problem and enjoy the pace.
> 
> My husband once had a fat bike but found it wasn't necessary in winter for where we ride. (Snow packed trails, river and pond ice) All the trails turn to ice and the best thing to have is studded tires. We ride hardtails which are low maintenance. My build is currently delayed and am waiting for parts... and ride my fs in the meantime.


I have some studded tires on the way, gonna mount on my extra wheels and do a little ice riding, lots of our trails do the thaw-melt and become impassable, I'm thinking studs will be a fun way to ride during the shoulder season.


----------



## POLLUX (Jan 10, 2021)

Good question. Much of my slow biking is on hiking trails (respectfully giving hikers the right-of-way) and involves some amount of walking the bike, so in my book yes hike-a-bike is OK!
Although this trail is blazed, many aren't so route finding can be fun and another reason to go slow. 
I crossed the stream but lifted the bike over the trunks in the pic above...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Just started fat biking this winter also and am loving it. Not nearly as grumpy about winter as I used to be. You definitely have to readjust your expectations for how fast you do any particular trail. Once I did that, and just viewed fat biking as a different sport, the slow pace was totally fine.... and honestly quite enjoyable.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

This thread got me thinking abut "slow driving".

A few weeks ago I bought a Prius V wagon for commuting, when I added it to my insurance, State Farm offered me this GPS tracking gimmick as an incentive to drive slower; you get a discount for being a good driver.

So I'm driving this Prius, which honestly is too slow to get out of it's own way, so I automatically drive in the slow lane to avoid irritating other drivers.

Over the past couple weeks I have found my self driving in the slow more often and driving closer to the speed limit. Now I drive to work, I'm listening to music and just chilling. I arrive at work less stressed and I'm no longer getting as irritated at stoopid drivers.

So I figure my improved driving habit saves me $$ on my insurance and I spend less on ammo 

Slow driving.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

MtbHoopster said:


> After retirement and moving to Idaho, I bought a fat bike (Trek Farley) half way through our first winter here. The trails here in Boise turn to slimy, sticky rivers of unridable mud and I was going nuts since any riding required a road trip to southern Utah or Nevada! The fat bike is slower and fully rigid, but I don't intentionally ride it slower. I don't take a lot of risks on any terrain even on my FS bike but I still like to go reasonably fast even at 63! I've had more fun with the fat bike on rain soaked sand than on snow. Bruneau Dunes state park is about 90 min. away so I take the fatty there after most rain/snow storms. The sand is great when damp and I can go anywhere! No trails required! I still like it on the snow although the sand is better and a lot warmer!
> View attachment 1911878
> View attachment 1911878
> View attachment 1911881
> ...


----------



## MtbHoopster (Oct 18, 2020)

What are the good trails in the White Clouds? And campgrounds too?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

POLLUX said:


> View attachment 1910794
> with 8-10 psi of air in the tires, surmounting the trail obstacles while keeping both feet on the pedals.


When riding that slow and aiming to go slower, you could use a LOT less air in your tires. Even 1psi makes a big difference. Experiment.


----------



## Trail Weapon (Oct 23, 2020)

Fat bike is on my list for 2021


----------



## jpa102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sometimes 4 mph is as good as it gets!




  








E73B01A4-21DD-44A0-A81E-068EE3D77771.jpeg




__
jpa102


__
Jan 26, 2021












  








82BDCAC3-D02C-48CF-8E99-A2B2956EEF4F.jpeg




__
jpa102


__
Jan 26, 2021


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jpa102 said:


> Sometimes 4 mph is as good as it gets!


That's what my ride looked like this morning. Busting trail through 4-6 inches of fresh snow. Beautiful, hard work.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

MtbHoopster said:


> What are the good trails in the White Clouds? And campgrounds too?


Since you are somewhere in southern Idaho, you probably know the WhiteClouds are now a Wilderness. Prior to that designation, there were some epic trails that could be had: Castle Peak and Ants Basin/Born lakes/Warm Springs.
Now there is still good riding, but it is all outside and adjacent to the Wilderness: Fisher/Williams, Fourth of July/Washington/Germania/Pole creek, Twin creeks, Grand Prize/East Fork Salmon, Big Boulder/Little Boulder, Rough creek/Garland/Big Casino, Big/Little Casino, Boundary/Little Casino. If I had to recommend two, I would say Fisher/Williams and Big/Little Boulder creeks. They can be done as loops. A good shuttle is Rough creek/Garland lakes/Big Casino.
Lots of riding in the Sawtooth valley. See my posts in Idaho/Montana/Wyoming.
Lots of dispersed camping also. Campgrounds fill fast and sometimes require lottery or early applications.


----------



## warpdwhim (Sep 14, 2020)

Enjoying my first fattie this winter. I think I've nearly spent as much on equipment for cold weather riding as I did on the bike! Needed all I could get for -40 riding.


----------

